# IAP/BOTC for CEOTP and DEO?



## Former291er (12 Apr 2006)

I know that there was a basic officer training that just started in April and that there is another one in September. I just wanted to know if there will be another one in between the two? Or does it depend on how many DEO's and CEOTP's get processed? If there are enough they will put on another basic and if there isn't they will not?
Thanks in advance.
Rob.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Apr 2006)

Training is not thought up a week in advance of a course.  This is not 'Amateur Night'.  Training Cells will draw up an Annual Training Schedule for all the courses that the School will run and block in Times, Facilities, Instructors, Training Areas, Quarters, Messing and everything else that is required to run a course.  They will slate these things in and then start over again for the following year.  

It does not matter how many Students/Recruits there are.  If the Crse is slated to have a certain number of students, that is what they will take.  If you don't make a Crse, then you have to wait until the next one that is slated in the Training Schedule.  

I imagine you have seen how your High School or University have planned their Training Year.  Well the CF Training System is the same.


----------



## Former291er (12 Apr 2006)

I see. I just thought that if there were enough applicants awaiting a basic training course that they may have a time reserved for an extra course, for example, in june or early july if demands required it. Guess not, lol. Thanks for the response.
Rob. 8)


----------



## Jungle (12 Apr 2006)

Former291er said:
			
		

> ... time reserved for an extra course, for example, in june or early july if demands required it.


The period you are refering to is reserved for RMC candidates to do IAP/BOTP.


----------



## kincanucks (12 Apr 2006)

Does anyone actually look through this board?  I am pretty sure that I posted that there was one in May for DEO/CEOTP.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Does anyone actually look through this board?




hummmm......NO  :


----------



## kincanucks (12 Apr 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> hummmm......NO  :


----------



## Former291er (13 Apr 2006)

Ahh, so there IS another basic being offered. I did search the forums but did not find your message kincanucks just other board members who were not positive if it was true. Thank you very much for the replies, I hope I can make it in time.


----------

